# Super Modified Chromes...



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

<eom>


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Lenny, those chromies look nice!!! I'll be down for a case, or two.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

I'm not a fan of chromies but those look good enough to buy... Those look to be a must have. I can hardly wait...


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Outstanding news!
Thank you for your effort Dan!
Scott


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

I love chrome! 

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Put me down for a yellow one! Too sweet!


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Lenny, These are looking good.... I am going to have to get at least one of each of these. :thumbsup: 

Trying to wait patiently for them to be available (and the website)... not pushing, just stating the facts.

Jeff


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Great stuff Dan.I wouldn't mind a set of these.

Thanks for keeping us updated on your progress.

Mike


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Me Three...*

Hey Lenny, shoot me an email when the doors are about to open. I'm gonna need a couple non-chrome SM's as soon as they are ready....dave in CT. :thumbsup:


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Lenny they look super you have a winner on your hands with these.

Any chance you will sell the bumpers, pipes and rollcage/wing as a seperate option. They would be great customizing pieces for those that build modifieds?

Thanks

Roger Corrie


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## JJ2112 (Mar 12, 2003)

Very nice! I like the green and red, looks 'bout right for the winter holidays.


----------



## Nozmo (Sep 17, 2005)

They are looking pretty nice... I hope to get a few when ready.

Nozmo


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

<eom>


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Lenny, They all look great. I will be getting 1 of each of the chrome cars for sure. Dave


----------



## jimhaze (Sep 25, 1999)

*Great*

I'd sure like some of those....!!!
jimhaze


----------



## thunderjetgene (Apr 1, 2004)

*Great cars! Another winner hits the market!*

NIIIIICE... all I can say - NIIIIICE.  Lenny, where will they be available? Mail order? Are you making them available to slot car shops? And what was the price?

Gene Hedden


----------



## thunderjetgene (Apr 1, 2004)

lenny said:


> Where the grilles are gold, the chrome pieces will be silver chrome, where the grilles are gold, the chrome pieces will be gold.


Lenny - did you mean gold/gold and silver/silver? Or gold/silver and silver/gold? Do I hear Yukon Cornelius? :tongue: 
Gene


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

<eom>


----------



## LTjet (Apr 10, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Excellent Chromes. Thanks for the update!


----------

